# DDR4 3600MHz G.Skill Trident Z Neo showing as 2133MHz In BIOS?



## zaect (May 4, 2020)

Hello , i just got a new pc and in my bios my ram speed is 2133mhz , i tried to set the Voltage to 1.35v and set the speedto 3600 but it wont load to window keep crashing , worst part is that by doing so it corrupted my drive and i could not boot on window anymore , had to format and re-install all my stuff , i need serious  help

MOTO: prime x570-pro
CPU: Ryzen7 3800x
GPU: 2080 RTX Super
PSU: Corsair 850Watt RMX
RAM: DDR4 Gskill 3600mhz
Cooler: ENERMAX LIQFUSION 360mm AIO
imgur: 



http://imgur.com/a/gsuhNqF


i am new to OC , i just want my ram to work for what i paid tbh


----------



## Bones (May 4, 2020)

You have to enable the RAM's XMP settings in the BIOS before you can increase RAM clocks from the default 2133 speeds it's currently at. 
After that, if the system can run it at 3600 it will.


----------



## Chomiq (May 4, 2020)

Load optimized defaults. Save and reboot.
Enable XMP in bios. Save and reboot.
Switch to 1.35V for ram, set ram multiplier to 36. Save and reboot.

Ps.
WTH is going on with that lighting?


----------



## zaect (May 4, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/RMvEGEv


its not working

anyone can provide me a screenshot ? so i know what setting to set in bios


----------



## Chomiq (May 4, 2020)

Random crashes on Asus x570+Trident Z Neo 16GTZNC
					

TL/DR: New Ryzen System reproducibly crashes a few applications(mainly Blender, most run perfectly fine) , RAM timing issue or RMA case?  Hi,  for about a month I got my new Ryzen 3 (Zen 2) system. For the most part is runs buttery smooth and as expected. Specs are:  Ryzen 3900x Asus x570...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Give us the exact part number for your memory kit.


----------



## zaect (May 4, 2020)

G.SKILL Trident Z Neo Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) RAM Memory - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB PC RAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.ca
				




with DOCP activate + 1.35V i was able to set the ram to 3200mhz , didnt tried 3400 or above that but 3600 just crash


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 4, 2020)

Oh man. I love the look of your setup. So clean and aesthetically pleasing to look at but that Enermax cooler might come back to bite you in the ass sooner or later



















Im hoping they dont all use the same coolant mix for your cooler. If i remember correctly. Enermax did a product refresh or something but still used the same coolant (as shown in the second video i think) so they took all the feedback from GN and did absolutely nothing.

The thing with all the stuff growth inside loops is reviewers will always review units that hey have bought themselves or been handed to them. After they are done with the review the samples go back to the manufacturer or they get put back in the box and left in storage. Some people might put it in a spare system they have and after prolonged use, thats when they discover some issues.

So for you i really cross my fingers because i really really like your build - Its my kind of build. Though i could do with less RGB.


----------



## Yazzia (May 4, 2020)

I had a similar problem with my recent ryzen build.
Try putting the sticks in the other 2 slots, as that fixed all the issues for me.


----------



## zaect (May 4, 2020)

@FreedomEclipse  Those Unit are old model tough , the one i got is the newest from enermax , i hope it wont go bad like that , it came with a bottle of liquid  " coolant anti-freeze "


----------



## Chomiq (May 4, 2020)

Download Taiphoon Burner:


			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website
		

and Ryzen DRAM calculator:








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Follow some DRAM calculator how to guide:









From what I heard most of the settings in the calculator match the layout of the ASUS bios.


----------



## Assimilator (May 4, 2020)

This memory kit is on the QVL list for this motherboard, so it should work.

1. As per page 1-5 of the motherboard manual, if you only have two DIMMs, install them in slots A2 and B2. Yours look to be in A1 and B1.
2. As per 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/6njrpg/_/dnw3u7o
 select "DOCP" and the appropriate speed from the next two dropdowns. *DO NOT CHANGE ANYTHING ELSE* (or reset it to auto if you have). Reboot and see if this is stable. If not, try bumping the RAM voltage to 1.375. If this is still not stable, I'd RMA the memory.


----------



## zaect (May 4, 2020)

@Assimilator  ill try , ill let you all know later if it worked or not , Do i need ti download Thaiphoon ?


----------



## Assimilator (May 4, 2020)

zaect said:


> @Assimilator  ill try , ill let you all know later if it worked or not , Do i need ti download Thaiphoon ?



You can use Thaiphoon to check, but CPU-Z will give you the same answer, so no.


----------



## Sayón (May 5, 2020)

DONT USE XMP AT ALL!!!

JUST SET ALL SETTINGS TO AUTO EXCEPT THE TIMINGS...INSERT THE TIMINGS MANUALLY AND YOU WILL BE AMAZED!!!!

AT THE *NEXT WINDOWS REBOOT*, SET MANUALLY THE SUPPORTED VOLT FOR DRAM


----------



## Caring1 (May 5, 2020)

Sayón said:


> DONT USE XMP AT ALL!!!
> 
> JUST SET ALL SETTINGS TO AUTO EXCEPT THE TIMINGS...INSERT THE TIMINGS MANUALLY AND YOU WILL BE AMAZED!!!!
> 
> AT THE *NEXT WINDOWS REBOOT*, SET MANUALLY THE SUPPORTED VOLT FOR DRAM


Stop shouting!


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

@Assimilator  Thanks you ! , it worked !!! , i had to place the ram in the correct spot  , also !! i tried just for fun , i set the Voltage to 1.5v and the Mhz to 4000 , Jesus christ , it worked as well so now im running on 4000mhz LOOL , is there any advantage to run on 400mhz ?>



http://imgur.com/a/fxzrHlQ


----------



## ERazer (May 5, 2020)

for ryzen 2 3600mhz is the sweet spot if not you have to mess with *ratio* between FCLK and MCLK, 2 cents


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

my cpu is Ryzen7 3800x


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2020)

zaect said:


> @Assimilator  Thanks you ! , it worked !!! , i had to place the ram in the correct spot  , also !! i tried just for fun , i set the Voltage to 1.5v and the Mhz to 4000 , Jesus christ , it worked as well so now im running on 4000mhz LOOL , is there any advantage to run on 400mhz ?>
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/fxzrHlQ





zaect said:


> my cpu is Ryzen7 3800x


3800MHz is the ideal speed, but make sure you run it 1:1 with the Infinity Fabric, or you're going to lose a lot of performance. 4000MHz switches the memory to to a 2:1 ratio, i.e. it slows down the IF, which means the internal CPU bus runs at half the speed of the RAM, which is not a good call.
3800MHz may or may not work though.


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

@TheLostSwede  can you explain to me how to run it in 1:1 infinity fabric , im new to oc  and how to switch a memorie ratio , pretty much everything is on auto , only change are docp on +4000mhz + 1.5v


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2020)

zaect said:


> @TheLostSwede  can you explain to me how to run it in 1:1 infinity fabric , im new to oc  and how to switch a memorie ratio , pretty much everything is on auto , only change are docp on +4000mhz + 1.5v


Thelostswede is right, but to me it really isnt worth the time to get there, honestly. You probably wont even notice on a benchmark the difference between 3600 and 3800, nonetheless anything tangible. If it were me, I'd set it at 3600 using docp/xmp, confirm the major timings are right, and enjoy your rig. 

AMD themselves said the sweetspot is 3600/3733 @ 1:1...


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

ok then if i leave it on 3600 where can i see the 1:1 ?


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2020)

zaect said:


> ok then if i leave it on 3600 where can i see the 1:1 ?


in cpuz on the memory tab. The NB Frequency should match the memory speed under load.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2020)

zaect said:


> @TheLostSwede  can you explain to me how to run it in 1:1 infinity fabric , im new to oc  and how to switch a memorie ratio , pretty much everything is on auto , only change are docp on +4000mhz + 1.5v


Not familiar with your motherboard, but if you download and install Ryzen Master, it'll tell you if your memory is running in Coupled Mode or not. It's the first one under Memory Control. You'll most likely have to set the Infinity Fabric speed manually to 1900MHz in your UEFI/BIOS, as most boards tend to go into 2:1 mode once you exceed 3600 or 3733MHz for the RAM. Keep in mind that the RAM speed is 2x the speed of the actual bus, as it's Dual Data Rate memory, so 3800MHz = 1900MHz in real numbers, as you can see under Memory Clock.


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

http://imgur.com/a/5yfZXet

should i download the Rog one since i have a  prime x570-pro


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Thelostswede is right, but to me it really isnt worth the time to get there, honestly. You probably wont even notice on a benchmark the difference between 3600 and 3800, nonetheless anything tangible. If it were me, I'd set it at 3600 using docp/xmp, confirm the major timings are right, and enjoy your rig.
> 
> AMD themselves said the sweetspot is 3600/3733 @ 1:1...


With AGESA 1.0.0.4 and later, it takes me all of 30 seconds to set it up, but I guess I know what I'm doing so


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

@TheLostSwede  can we talk on discord ?


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2020)

@zaect - whichever you want man....the only difference is the look. 




TheLostSwede said:


> With AGESA 1.0.0.4 and later, it takes me all of 30 seconds to set it up, but I guess I know what I'm doing so


Your're welcome to walk him through it. He'll need help...(discord help too... )


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

@EarthDog  i just want my ram to run to it potential , can any of you add me on discord ? zaect#2576


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Your're welcome to walk him through it. He'll need help...(discord help too... )


Yeah, no, not going to happen.


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2020)

zaect said:


> @EarthDog  i just want my ram to run to it potential , can any of you add me on discord ? zaect#2576


Respectfully, I dont do discord help. Sorry. Maybe Swede will do it... but seeing this thread/your posts I'd leave it at 3600. 

GL!


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

the ram is set to 3600 i just rebooted

@EarthDog @TheLostSwede









anyone help ?


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2020)

zaect said:


> anyone help ?


Help what? Your memory looks to be set properly... what do you need help with?


----------



## Chomiq (May 5, 2020)

Good luck with setting voltages "for fun".


----------



## ERazer (May 5, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Thelostswede is right, but to me it really isnt worth the time to get there, honestly. You probably wont even notice on a benchmark the difference between 3600 and 3800, nonetheless anything tangible. If it were me, I'd set it at 3600 using docp/xmp, confirm the major timings are right, and enjoy your rig.
> 
> AMD themselves said the sweetspot is 3600/3733 @ 1:1...


this, for everyday use set xmp why mess with other stuff for minor gain.

for epeen setup different profile in bios and tweak till you hearts content, personally i have profile for benching (epeen) and one for everyday use.


----------



## zaect (May 5, 2020)

in cpuz it sent the freq is 1799 is it normal ?


----------



## EarthDog (May 5, 2020)

zaect said:


> in cpuz it sent the freq is 1799 is it normal ?


Yes.

DDR = Double Data Rate. 1800 x 2 = 3600.


----------



## thesmokingman (May 5, 2020)

ERazer said:


> this, for everyday use set xmp why mess with other stuff for minor gain.
> 
> for epeen setup different profile in bios and tweak till you hearts content, personally i have profile for benching (epeen) and one for everyday use.



But then you cannot boast in memory latency threads?


----------



## Greenn8 (Jun 12, 2020)

I have a extremely similar build with the same problem.


----------



## EarthDog (Jun 13, 2020)

Greenn8 said:


> I have a extremely similar build with the same problem.


This isnt a problem.

Read post #2.


----------

